
Can Chinese Drug Cure Covid-19 Without Vaccine? - juytsdgh
https://www.labroots.com/trending/drug-discovery-and-development/17654/chinese-drug-cure-covid-19-vaccine
======
aurizon
A selection of 14 discrete antibodies - which they call neutralising?? ( a
neutralising antibody in sufficient quantity blocks the virus by attachment in
some manner to either the places the virus attaches on the cell or to the
virus itself and creates a more or less steric hindrance(mechanical blockage -
google it) so the virus fails to attach and fails to enter the cell = end of
infection. They speak of a selection of 14 discrete molecules that each have
some sort of blocking effect. The concept is valid. Any such interference will
reduce the floating virus that can attach, and the bodies adaptive immune
system will carry on making it's own neutralizing antibodies until the bodies
immune system fully represses the infection. Usually the adaptive system
creates a longer lasting immunity than an added block of 14 foreign
neutralizing antibodies which are cleared from the blood in time. It is a de-
facto non reproducing vaccine, like inactivated polio vaccine versus live
virus polio vaccine.

